# Northwestern MFA Writing for the Screen and Stage Fall 2016



## WriteBrite (Mar 30, 2016)

I was admitted to the program and would love to hear from others who have been accepted and are considering Northwestern! Especially with decision deadlines approaching, it would be great to hear people's impressions of the program (both past and present!).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi WriteBrite,

I have applied to this program but haven't heard back yet. Did you have to give an interview?


----------



## WizardsBrew (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey CollegeGirl,

I, too, have not heard back from this program. I'm thrilled to hear about WriteBrite's acceptance just as a confirmation that I didn't apply to a figment of my imagination. I'm resigned to the idea that I'm basically waiting for a let down at this point, since it's so near to the industry standard deadline, but definitely keep me posted if you hear anything.


----------



## WriteBrite (Apr 14, 2016)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi WriteBrite,
> 
> I have applied to this program but haven't heard back yet. Did you have to give an interview?


 
I did. I had a Skype interview the first week of March.


----------

